# Hydraulic Hose for Jack Plate



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a Bobs Flats Jack on my boat and I am looking to put new/longer hoses on it. I know they sell replacement ones at their site but was surprised at the cost being over $160.

Is there a generic hydraulic hose and fittings that will work or do I just need to get over the sticker shock and order them?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can get them made at a local hydraulic hose shop or bite the bullet and get them from Bob’s. I lucked out on new hoses for my last boat new on ebay for $100 but they were stock length.


----------

